# Bendix Kickback Lacing To Drop Centre



## schwinnduke (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, 
And greetings from the UK!
I have a set of 26" chrome repop drop centre rims which are proving to be a headache for our local bike shop:
Lacing the front rim to a Schwinn script hub with .080 spokes is no problem, but the bike shop are telling me lacing the kickback to the rear is impossible unless the rims are drilled out....
Can this be right? I've searched the forum and can't find a definitive answer to this issue.
Any help would be great!
Thanks 
Martin


----------



## bairdco (Jun 22, 2016)

The only reason the rims would need to be drilled out is if the hub takes a larger guage spoke than the rim. 

Drilling a rim is simple and takes five minutes with the right size drill bit,  and won't weaken the rim (the opposite,  in fact, if you're using thicker spokes you'll have a stronger wheel.)

I've built hundreds of wheels, drilled hubs and rims, and never had a problem.

Also, most hubs with larger holes can be built with the next thinner sized spoke, as long as the spoke heads are fat enough so they don't pull through.

I've built many wheels with 12g spokes that had hubs drilled for 11g.

Bike "shops" with competent wheel builders seem to be pretty scarce these days. If it's anything they have to actually think about, or an unusual combination, something they don't sell,  or wasn't made in this century, they usually won't touch.

One problem is the cost of labor. Unless they have a skilled wheel builder, it takes too much time for their 16 year old, fixie riding flunkie or road bike snob to lace a wheel for "some old junker."

Nowadays, it's easier, faster, and cheaper to learn to do it yourself. Building a wheel is an asset to anyone who collects, restores, and rides bikes.


----------



## schwinnduke (Jun 22, 2016)

That is brilliant! Thanks so much for an excellent reply.
Cheers 
Martin 
PS could washers be my friend with this job?


----------



## bairdco (Jun 22, 2016)

I've seen oval, concave washers that were made for the nipple on the inside of the rim, but not any designed for the hub end.

If the hub is drilled for a larger spoke, like 11 or 12g,  using a 14 or 15g spoke with washers probably isn't a good idea.

Spokes flex and move during riding, and would probably loosen up or break at the heads.

And it would look goofy having 36 tiny washers on your hub flange.


----------



## spoker (Jun 22, 2016)

yep just drill the rim,get the spokes and learn how to do it,no sense payin an incometent bike shop $80.00 to do somthing you can do better fr free, and call memory lane and get a set of spokes at a great price


----------



## Boris (Jun 27, 2016)

This may be overly cautious, but when I drill out holes in a rim, I like to dab some clear coat with a Q-tip on the newly exposed metal to help fend off rust.


----------

